# Help: Will I utilize FULL HD?



## speedyguy (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi I'm planning to buy a Full HD 21.5" LED by this month end. My requirement is primarily official work purpose (Multiple Displays Required with my Laptop).

Full HD is for the reason that I would be using it to watch movies, play HD games etc. as well. I will be connecting it to my laptop (Lenovo T410, nVidia NVS 3100 Graphics). Later on I will be using it to assemble a desktop.

My question is, will this be of any utility to me. I mean for example watching HD videos, will my laptop support the enhancement provided by the Full HD or will it work just as if I have a normal LCD or HD LCD/LED.

PS: For now, my choice is Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor for Rs. 9100/- (flipkart). 
Thanks,

Enjoy~!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes..your laptop will provide full hd resolution to the monitor..go ahead..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2012)

hd videos will run fine but forget about playing hd games in full resolution or even 720p with a weak card like nvs 3100.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 15, 2012)

I also hook up my P2350 to my Laptop which has a paltry GMA 4500 , HD Videos run well . Go for it.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha ha, right I actually never gave HD games a thought with my laptop (NVS 3100) but that was for future upgrading to desktop where I would use the same monitor. 

So its a fair deal for me as per your replies, I shall go ahead with it.

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

Go ahead and buy the monitor.. you can chose your desktop later.. I did the same.. bought a 1080p 21.5" monitor and upgraded my PC 2 yrs later 

EDIT: is this a IPS panel? if you are watching movies on the monitor while sleeping on the bed then you might have to get a ISP panel, cause I have to adjust my monitor to get a proper viewing angle. its not bad either.. just a head up for you...


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Didn't get you on this one? Can you elaborate a bit? 

And also, what is exactly the difference between HD and Full-HD? (apart from 720p and 1080p terms). Sorry if it's a lame question 

Enjoy~!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2012)

cheaper monitors/lcd use TN panel which have poor viewing angles.as long as you sit straight in front of a TN panel lcd on same level of height it will be alright but as soon as you start moving from this spot(say bending down,standing up,moving left/right)colors/contrast will start to distort.IPS panels are costlier & have better viewing angles so distortion will be very less & will be noticeable only at large deviation from the centre spot.also IPS panels are more accurate in producing colours because they are 8-bit against 6-bit TN panels.what it means is from technically possible millions of colours IPS can reproduce all of them while TN panel will use its adjustments to match as closely as possible for colours it can't reproduce.in simple terms if you play a blu-ray movie with lots of details(like AVATAR)then you can notice the difference between TN & IPS panel clearly.TN panel is recommended for gaming because of its fast response time while IPS panel is recommended for multimedia/colour related work usage.

full HD is resolution of 1920*1080.all other resolutions whatever they may be called are not full HD.anyway getting a full HD monitor is always recommended because of not so much price difference.also when it comes to high quality IPS panel lcd's they only have full HD resolution so it is not even a choice.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes I got it. Thanks a lot for the information. Anyway I can make out if the monitor is TN or IPS. Say for example the samsung one I mentioned as "PS" in my first post here. It costs around 9k in market at present.

Enjoy~!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2012)

looks like a TN panel.usually if the panel is IPS it is shown off in a big way by the company(included in model name,advertisement,features etc).also IPS panels have response time 5ms or more while most TN panels have 2ms(more common) to 5ms response time.anyway this is not a deal breaker if you don't have a sharp eye for details in videos(most people don't)or you have setup your viewing position according to TN panel limitation.since your main usage is official work this monitor should do the job.IPS panel is recommended if main/most usage is only watching HD(or at least DVD quality) videos & you can clearly notice the difference(say between lcd & your good old CRT monitor/tv,at least i do  )


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 16, 2012)

alright, will lookout for IPS if my budget supports.


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry to dig up this thread again as I could still not sort out the TN/IPS jumble (also got busy last month so couldn't look into this). I almost finalized few monitors in flipkart but most of them turned out to be TN. I would like to go for IPS. Have increased my budget to 14k and also looking for a bigger size like 23" or 24". Will I get one with this budget?

Also, if a Bangalorean can help me with some good dealers I would appreciate that. I realized we don't have LED monitors in e-Zone, Croma, Reliance digital etc. They only have LED TV's. I don't want to buy online unless I see them live as I need to see the viewing angles. 

PS: These were the ones I shortlisted but all have viewing angles of 170/160, with response time of 5ms. Most likely to be TN (Some have mentioned).

Thanks,

Enjoy~!


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dell 23 inch LED - U2312HM Monitor is what you should look at. It's around 16k, IPS Full HD. You won't find a better monitor in this range than this. There are other models also which could be in your budget like U2212 which is 22 inch (should be 14k) Both are same mostly apart from size difference. IPS and high color gamut.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Dell 23 inch LED - U2312HM Monitor is what you should look at.



This monitor looks bloody brilliant


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 29, 2012)

Heard a lot about this. Nothing from Samsung, AOC, Viewsonic so as I may save a thousand bucks from here? And where should I get it from in Bangalore? 

Enjoy~!


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't think of other option or saving bucks. The price at which you are getting this monitor itself is a steal for the performance it delivers. As I said already, NOTHING will beat this monitor in the 15-20k range. Well both actually - U2212 and U2312 both.

If you want a VA panel monitor then there could be other options, but since you specifically want IPS there is nothing better.


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not very specific to IPS but I need to view it from different angles. No idea about VA panels. 

Enjoy~!


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 29, 2012)

Then IPS it is!. There is no VA monitor either upto 14k. Only 17k+.  VA panels will have higher contrast and deeper blacks than IPS monitors but viewing angles would be inferior.

So get the Dell U2212/2312 or if you can still get them  - U2211/U2311. All are basically the same though.


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 29, 2012)

Just checked out in Brigade Road, Bangalore. Dell U2312HM is 14,750/-. They also have a Samsung 24" with Magic Angle which they spoke about. I have no idea whether this magic angle thing does any good. It is a TN anyhow-

Samsung 24 inch LED - S24B370H Monitor: Flipkart.com (FlipKart.com)

Let me know if any experiences with this. Most like to finalize on Dell as you told.

Enjoy~!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2012)

all such terms like "magic angle/eye/...." are just marketing gimmicks.a TN panel can not improve its max viewing angles(limit of TN panel technology) by any method.


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 29, 2012)

True, TN is TN. Nothing can change that. Only thing it will have better blacks and contrast but overall the Dell monitor is much better. 

Try to check at a few other places too, maybe you can get it for 14k odd.


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm, I had become greedy for 24" in that budget but looks like there is something really good about the dell ips, reading the posts. Will checkout SP Road and Brigade (Bangalore), this weekend. Will keep you posted.

Enjoy~!


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Again, the more you research, more you get confused. Happening with me at present. Can somebody put some light on VA panels, when compaired to TN/IPS.

I found this in my easy budget - Benq 24 inch LED - GW2450HM Monitor: Flipkart.com

Also, it has HDMI which Dell doesn't. Although I'm not too sure when I would use it, if at all I do.
Awaiting replies.

Thanks,

Enjoy~!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 31, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> Hi Again, the more you research, more you get confused. Happening with me at present. Can somebody put some light on VA panels, when compaired to TN/IPS.
> 
> I found this in my easy budget - Benq 24 inch LED - GW2450HM Monitor: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



All things considered, there are 3 things you should look at when you are buying a TV or monitor, whether it's for the living room or it's for your personal computer.  These are color reproduction, response time, and viewing angle.  Generally speaking, many people like to separate the color accuracy, brightness, and contrast ratios into different categories to determine picture quality, but for the sake of simplicity, I will just group them together as color reproduction.  Also, you should keep in mind that there are variations of IPS and VA panels that may change things up a bit, so I'll just go through the core specifications behind them.

In terms of color reproduction, I would say that IPS and VA panels would break even.  The VA panel may have better black levels, but the IPS panel has better color accuracy.  IPS and VA panels trounce TN panels in color reproduction.
In terms of response time, the TN panel will beat out the IPS and VA.  The average response time for TN panels is around 2 ms.  The response times of IPS panels will vary depending on the manufacturer.  High end IPS panels can be as fast as 4 ms, while low end can see up to 10ms.  VA panels are basically middle of the road with average response times of 5-7ms.  However, unless you're a hardcore competitive gamer, anything less than 10ms should be fine for your gaming needs.
Finally, in terms of viewing angle, nothing beats out the IPS -- by a long shot.  Next is the VA panel with decent viewing angles.  TN panels have terrible viewing angles, so if you absolutely need to be using the monitor from various angles, don't bother considering TN panels.

In conclusion, all things considered, very high end (and expensive) panels tend to be IPS.  VA takes the middle.  And TN is low end.  Of course, these are just general statements.  You can easily find budget IPS panels as well as high end TN panels that will make the IPS panel look like an 8-bit Nintendo game.  You will simply have to find the right mixture of everything you need to match your budget.

In my opinion, I think you should stick with an IPS panel.  The color reproduction on these panels is amazing, so it would be best for all of your multimedia content.  If you can find one with at least an 8ms response time, you should be good for gaming -- unless you're a pro-gamer.  Then you should just stick with a TN panel.

If you have any more questions, let me know!  I'll be happy to answer them.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2012)

@speedyguy: yes the 21.5" monitor will support full HD (1080p) & u can enjoy it well...
the full HD is more of eye-candy of bigger displays 32" above


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 31, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> All things considered, there are 3 things you should look at when you are buying a TV or monitor, whether it's for the living room or it's for your personal computer.  These are color reproduction, response time, and viewing angle.  Generally speaking, many people like to separate the color accuracy, brightness, and contrast ratios into different categories to determine picture quality, but for the sake of simplicity, I will just group them together as color reproduction.  Also, you should keep in mind that there are variations of IPS and VA panels that may change things up a bit, so I'll just go through the core specifications behind them.
> 
> In terms of color reproduction, I would say that IPS and VA panels would break even.  The VA panel may have better black levels, but the IPS panel has better color accuracy.  IPS and VA panels trounce TN panels in color reproduction.
> In terms of response time, the TN panel will beat out the IPS and VA.  The average response time for TN panels is around 2 ms.  The response times of IPS panels will vary depending on the manufacturer.  High end IPS panels can be as fast as 4 ms, while low end can see up to 10ms.  VA panels are basically middle of the road with average response times of 5-7ms.  However, unless you're a hardcore competitive gamer, anything less than 10ms should be fine for your gaming needs.
> ...



That clears a lot for me. My bad I never mentioned my needs. My need is 10% gaming, 50% movies/videos and 45% office work/other work. I actually don't need a very high end as I'm plugging it into my laptop (nVidia NVS graphics - Lenovo 410), but considering I may assemble a PC later on so would use this. I'm buying a 4.1 Speaker along with this for now. I'm no more a gaming freak after my job life (few months) so might at times punch in a few, play for some time and remove them upon getting bored.

My room is mid-sized so slight angle view would be required (not much) for movies/videos but since I'm buying a 4.1 as well, my budget has a constraint. I also need a large screen with good crisp display (full hd LED) but need not be the very best of the lot.

Thanks again. Awaiting your response.

Enjoy~!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 1, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> That clears a lot for me. My bad I never mentioned my needs. My need is 10% gaming, 50% movies/videos and 45% office work/other work. I actually don't need a very high end as I'm plugging it into my laptop (nVidia NVS graphics - Lenovo 410), but considering I may assemble a PC later on so would use this. I'm buying a 4.1 Speaker along with this for now. I'm no more a gaming freak after my job life (few months) so might at times punch in a few, play for some time and remove them upon getting bored.
> 
> My room is mid-sized so slight angle view would be required (not much) for movies/videos but since I'm buying a 4.1 as well, my budget has a constraint. I also need a large screen with good crisp display (full hd LED) but need not be the very best of the lot.
> 
> ...



You must be a fifth dimensional being, seeing how you can spend 5% more time than everyone else...  Just kidding!  
What is the budget for your monitor?  If anything you can buy an okay monitor for now, then sell it later and upgrade to a much better monitor when you get your desktop up and running!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol, the percentage was regarding the monitor usage not my time. 

Hey, thank you all so much for the inputs. Helped me a lot learning about IPS vs TN vs VA. I would have never known these till I got one.

I have finally bought Benq GW2450HM. It's VA panel, 5000:1 contrast ratio 24" Full HD LED. Had read some more reviews which revealed it would be a good deal for the price. There, it came out better than TN's with viewing angles and better in response and contrast than low end IPS's. Not too sure about the build and durability of Benq.

So far so good experience for one day. Would post a review after 3-4 days if required. I couldn't go with Dell Ultrasound only due to my budget which was 15K including a Speaker. So this cost me 11,900/- (Local Computer Shop, Bangalore) + iBall Tarang 4.1 (2400/-) and a spike buster .

Thanks once again. It was a learning hunt for me 

Enjoy~!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2012)

^Congrats for the purchase


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 5, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> Lol, the percentage was regarding the monitor usage not my time.
> 
> Hey, thank you all so much for the inputs. Helped me a lot learning about IPS vs TN vs VA. I would have never known these till I got one.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your purchase!  I'm glad that you are (so far) happy with your purchase.  Definitely give us a thorough review in a few days!  Let's see if you can utilize all the new things you learned in this thread in your review of the monitor!  (No pressure!)

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

